# [ADMIN] ouvrage Gentoo

## gregool

Bonjour à tous,

existe t'il un ou des ouvrages consacrés a Gentoo, pour l'administration systeme.

un équivalent du Debian de Raphael Hertzog par exemple.

et si oui lequel me conseillez vous?

la doc est deja bien exhaustive dans les HOW-TO mais c'est juste parceque des fois mon PC est eteint   :Very Happy: 

et puis le bouquin a coté du clavier c'est pratique parfois.

merci !

----------

## kwenspc

Imprimes le handbook et fais le relier, non? (une rapide recherche ne donne rien a priori)

----------

## gregool

 :Very Happy:  ouai c'est une bonne idée c'est vrai...

je me renseignais à tout hasard, si quelqu'un avait consacré du temps du ecrire un ouvrage, je lui aurais pas fait l'affront d'imprimer la doc.

Merci en tout cas pour la réponse c'est sympa.

----------

